# تمويل للمواطنين والمقيميين



## عادل (13 فبراير 2012)

تمويل للمواطنين والمقيميين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


تقسيط للمواطنين والمقيمين وتأجير منتهي بالتملك !!



لدينا تمويل اسلامي بطريقة سهلة وميسرة حتى لو عليك قرض من البنك نحن نمنحك تمويل اضافي لا دخل له بالبنك 

نمنح التمويل للموظف الحكومي او الموظف في القطاع الخاص وبموافقة خلال 48ساعة

تمويل يبدأ من 15.000الف ريال 

الى 200.000 الف ريال للافراد .. 

وايضا سيارات جديدة ومستعملة من موديل 2007 فما فوق بنظام التأجير المنتهي بالتملك للمواطنين والمقيمين 

بدون كفيل !!! 

فقط دفعه 10% من قيمة السيارة بحيث انت من تبحث عن السيارة في اي وكالة او معرض وتأتي بعرض سعر للسيارة 

ونحن نشتريها لك ونأمنها لك ونقسطها عليك ..

وايضا لدينا نظام اعادة التأجير بحيث نمولك 70% من قيمة سيارتك بنقل ملكيتها للشركة حتى تنتهي 

مدة الاقساط ومن ثم تنقل باسم العميل صاحب السيارة .. 



الشروط

1- لايقل الراتب عن 3000 الاف ريال

2- كفيل واحد فقط

3- عدم وجود متعثرات ائتمانية (سمه) 

اكثر من 10.000 الاف ريال



( التمويل للمدن التالية ) 

المنطقة الوسطى- المنطقة الغربية - المنطقة الشرقية 

تبوك - المدينة المنورة - ينبع - القصيم-الحفر الباطن والخفجي

المطلوب :

1- خطاب تعريف من جهة العمل موضحا فيه 

الراتب الشهري والبدلات

2- كشف حساب لآخر ثلاثة أشهر

3- صورة من الهوية الوطنية أو الإقامة

-----------

للاتصال بنا عادل / 0556822302 

[email protected]


----------



## عادل (6 مارس 2012)

*رد: تمويل للمواطنين والمقيميين*

لااله الا الله


----------



## عادل (11 أبريل 2012)

*رد: تمويل للمواطنين والمقيميين*

استغفر الله


----------



## عادل (6 مايو 2012)

*رد: تمويل للمواطنين والمقيميين*

لا اله الا الله


----------

